

Ello Raises $5.5M to Grow Its Ad-Free Social Network - minimaxir
http://recode.net/2014/10/23/ello-raises-5-5-million-to-grow-its-ad-free-social-network/

======
minimaxir
This is an unintentionally funny announcement for two reasons:

1) Ello became popular with a non corporate grassroots campaign, and in fact
came under fire for having taken venture capital in the past. This does not
help.

2) Everyone forgot about Ello already.

